# File Transfer Lan Cable



## Kayzlegend (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you tell me how to connect 2 Systems(Laptop Win7 and PC XP Pro) over lan cable via ethernet??
Or should i get a Network switch or Crossover cable??
can you also explain to what a network switch is??
also how to do the network settings tooo.......


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes. Normal cable wont work. You will need crossover cable if you want directly else a network switch with normal cable will work to.
Network switch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google search for detailed procedure.
Connect two PCs using Windows 7 with a crossover cable - Microsoft Answers


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

I would say that you should get a Network switch. Rather a router with built-in switch. Wifi routers these days come with built-in switches so get these. And then use normal Ethernet cables.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 28, 2012)

two pc just connected to each other..? then just buy a normal lan cable and connect them together(i have tested it)....

for connecting them to a network, get a switch or a wifif router....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

Crossover cable is good enough for this 




pramudit said:


> two pc just connected to each other..? then just buy a normal lan cable and connect them together(i have tested it)....
> 
> for connecting them to a network, get a switch or a wifif router....



r u sure without crossover cable?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you want to transfer files?

Then, you simply add an ip on both machines and attach them via ehternet cable.

To set IP:
(XP)
-Go to Control Panel > Network Connections
-Right click on your Ethernet device, click on properties.
-Locate TCP/IP in the list and double click it.
-Select "Use the following IP address" and enter an IP address, preferably 192.168.0.<any number of your choice>, (for example 192.168.0.12)
-Click once on Subnet mask textbox, it will automatically get set to 255.255.255.0
-Ok and Ok

For windows 7 the procedure is the same, only that You go to Network and Sharing Centre, then click on "Change Device settings" (something like that). Rest same as above. Be sure to set the IP to something else (something which you did not set on the other machine).

You can now connect them and test your connection by pinging the other machine.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

Normal cable is most likely to work if one PC has Gigabit NIC. Reason is MDIX. If both PC have 100 mbps NIC rather than 1000 mbps, then nope.

I'll still suggest getting a Wifi router cum Ethernet Switch though.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> r u sure without crossover cable?



yes... i used a normal cable that comes with bsnl wifi router....


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2012)

Would direct connection not work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Would direct connection not work?


In direct PC to PC connections:

If one PC has 1000 mbps NIC, then yes it will work with a normal straight cable. Because the 1000Base-T standard contains Auto MDIX.

If both PC have 100 mbps NIC, then straight cable will not work. You will need a Crossover cable in this case.



pramudit said:


> yes... i used a normal cable that comes with bsnl wifi router....


Your motherboard has Gigabit NIC (I think from Realtek), that's why.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 29, 2012)

@ico yes, my mobo has realtek gigabit ethernet and the lappy i connected to had a 100mbps ethernet...


----------



## Neo (Apr 8, 2012)

how to check if my mobo has realtek gigabit ethernet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2012)

Neo said:


> how to check if my mobo has realtek gigabit ethernet?



try speccy


----------

